# Hand pump for well



## Odell

I have a well and am worried about the possibility of power outages 

I know they have pumps that instal in your well housing but that would be a item I would not want people to know I have. It could easly get stolen

Is it possible to run something underground into the house and have the hand pump inside? would something as simple as a hose work?


----------



## nj_m715

There a few types of wells. What do you have? I have a shallow well, 25 feet of 1 1/4 in galvenived pipe with a sand point hammered into the ground. It's in my garage and this pump Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices 
feeds the house. I put a 1 1/4 in tee on the suction side and installed this pump
Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
the hand pump has a ball valve below it because the electric pump forced water out of the hand pump. The hand pump also makes short work of priming. If you have something like me you could install a tee, run pipe and put the hand pump anywhere you need. This wouln't work with a deep well unless you can find a deep hand pump. If not you need back up electric. An inverter hooked to your car will work for cheap.


----------



## Odell

Thanks not sure what type of well I have but I will find out


----------



## HELIXX

nj_m715 said:


> There a few types of wells. What do you have? I have a shallow well, 25 feet of 1 1/4 in galvenived pipe with a sand point hammered into the ground. It's in my garage and this pump Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
> feeds the house. I put a 1 1/4 in tee on the suction side and installed this pump
> Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
> the hand pump has a ball valve below it because the electric pump forced water out of the hand pump. The hand pump also makes short work of priming. If you have something like me you could install a tee, run pipe and put the hand pump anywhere you need. This wouln't work with a deep well unless you can find a deep hand pump. If not you need back up electric. An inverter hooked to your car will work for cheap.


All good info.


----------



## GXLancer

talk about bringing a post back from the dead. GEEZUS!


----------



## Jenkins

I hope I am doing this right I would love some help ... I just had them digging a deep well for me without having to use electricity for the past 3 days they have been setting up and drilling and stopping they were at 136 this morning by this evening he said they finished drilling and had to go to 386 feet and tells me I can still use a hand pump is his correct? I cant even be sure its rue how do you know how deep they really go? I am reading no more then 300 feet he has been in business for over 40 years I am getting so nervous and frustrated as what to do no one is giving me the same answer on how far you can go and still use no electricity using just a hand pump ..Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hiwall

No matter how deep the well is drilled you have to know how far it is to the standing water in the well. If standing water is at 386 feet then a hand pump is not likely possible. Here is a well made deep water hand pump which they say will work down to 300 feet.

http://bisonpumps.com/deep-well-hand-pump/


----------



## Jenkins

Thank you hiwall for the quick response and information I will look into this as well. I was told by the driller that the pipe is down to 136 feet then they drilled to 386 feet total through bedrock and hit water but the pipe is only at 136 feet so thats why I would be able to use a 200 foot deep hand pump, but I am reading so many other things and am trying to get some outside info for when he gets back to finish the job on friday he keeps telling me all is perfect i just dont quite understand. I will continue to read up. thank you


----------



## Cotton

Yes, you need more concrete details, especially “how far down is the water?” I’d buy 400ft of twine or cotton line, tie a small piece of metal to the end of it and verify the depth of the well and the water level. This way "you" know for sure, not what some guy is telling you! (some guy who is charging you by the foot to drill) Trust but verify! 

If the water level is too deep for a hand pump you may have to use a bailer bucket (lots if building plans on the net). What the inside diameter of that pipe?


----------



## Jenkins

I will verify the depth for sure thanks for the idea I will definitely use the cotton line. I an not sure of the pipe diameter though but thanks again very helpful


----------



## Country Living

hiwall said:


> No matter how deep the well is drilled you have to know how far it is to the standing water in the well. If standing water is at 386 feet then a hand pump is not likely possible. Here is a well made deep water hand pump which they say will work down to 300 feet.
> 
> http://bisonpumps.com/deep-well-hand-pump/


We have a Bison. Our static water level is around 45' so we chose an inline model (Bison pipe with Bison pump and then just below the Bison pump is a nipple that connects the electric pump.) The piece of mind having a hand pump in place is priceless.


----------



## Tirediron

The weight of the water column is the "limiting" factor in deep well manual pump design. 
have a look at this thread,http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/pumping-windmill-pump-assembly-hand-16102/
a little bit of thinking outside the "you can't do that blinders" ,a very functional solution along with the theory behind the solution if you read carefully.


----------



## Viking

GXLancer said:


> talk about bringing a post back from the dead. GEEZUS!


This is why people are told to do searches and sometimes the answers they find may not have enough info so it's only logical to ask for further knowledge on the subject. Why not use a supposedly, dead, posting?


----------



## LincTex

GXLancer's post is 4 years old!

No worries..... I do *not* have a phobia of older threads...


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> GXLancer's post is 4 years old!
> 
> No worries..... I do *not* have a phobia of older threads...


Actually I'm glad someone brought it back, otherwise I wouldn't have known about the Bison pump. Maybe if I'm having a bad day, just to spread my misery around, I'll drag up an old post, just to get others excited about a non-sequitur.


----------

